# My platy finally popped



## merrcantile (Mar 18, 2008)

OK so i bought two coral platies in december one male one female, the female i always assumed was pregnant but she never had any fry..then i bought two female yellow tuxedo platies in February one has visibly grown to quadruple the other female tuxedo platy it is obvious she is pregnant....this morning i found a single fry hiding in the tank and now ive got him in one of those protective plastic breeders where the mother can drop fry and they sink to the bottom.....so i hunted the tank and this fry is the only one...so i placed the momma tuxedo in the top and she has not dropped any more fry....what are the chances she only had ONE in there! she is still huge but no action all day. just wondering how long it will take her to drop more or if she will and how long i should keep her in there....because the fish in my tank race for anything that moves so i dont want her to have them while shes free in the tank!
anyone that can help would be MUCH appreciated
thanks alot
i will post pictures of the little guy soon


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

there is no way she would have only had one, my guess is the rest have been eaten, platies normally have about 80 fry, that one must have been lucky and hid before she got eaten, sorry


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

there may be more hiding, they are amazing at hiding, i found one 3 weeks after my molly gave birth (alive)

-olie


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

If you have gravel check in that. What I did was run turn off my lights got an red LED flashlight that i had and ran it over the side of the tank were my gravel is. (YOU CAN USE REGULAR LED TO) I found a bunch they are about the size of a little nail so got to look good.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Some fish have babies over a few days', some in a few hours. I'd put her back in the trap and wait. If not, check the tank again, they hide real well!


----------



## merrcantile (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks alot guys...turns out oliesminis was right they are great hiders! i found 4 more weaving through gravel today and know there are atleast 2 more that were uncatchable-- i guess it was my tuxedo platy cause 3 of them have jet black tails
i


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

well done, is there anything else in the tank that may eat them? if there isnt i wouldnt bother catching them, when i used to breed mollys i allways left her drop in for about 10-15 hours so any deformed or weak fish would be eaten so i didnt have problems when they got bigger

i know that sounds nasty but i wouldnt be able to bring myself to kill it when it was bigger.

-olie


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

well done, they always get right into the corners of my tank and hide and are a nightmare to get out haha, pleased you found some more


----------



## livebearerlover (Jan 21, 2008)

yeah i do pretty much the same thing except i let them grow on their own because half of my 55 is covered with java moss so they grow up in there plus i dont get butt loads of platy fry because once they start they dont stop. But they are great fish one of my favorites. have fun with them, raising fry is great.


----------

